# MAC -14 Liquidlast liners : Pictures & swatches.



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 20, 2008)

_Here is a picture of all my liquidlast liners.
It was taken with flash.
I will try to make swatches on paper and skin today or tomorrow.
Enjoy !_
*
From left to right :
Fuchsia-ism,Dress khaki,Pop iris,Greenplay,Blue Herizon,Auto orange,Disc black,Aqualine,Molten sol,Inkspill,Classic cream,Visionnaire,Cocobar,Electrolady.

And at the lef of the left ( lol) Glitter eye liner peacocky ^^*

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3403/lllinerstn0.jpg


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are the paper swatches.
Taken outdoor, without flash, with macro setting.








Close up :

















​


----------

